# Transmision sincrona



## Martini (Mar 20, 2007)

hola soy nuevo en este y la verdad apreciaria mucho su ayuda, me dejaron un trabajo, es realizar una transmision sincrona, necesito tener un emisor que envie unos numeros que previamente teclee y por medio de cualquier tipo de cable, el receptor debe desplegar uno por uno los numeros que entre..
lo intente hacer pero no logro conseguir unos integrados que necesito porque encontre un circuito en un libro, pero ya estan descontinuados...

gracias por su apoyo...


----------



## SERRANO (Mar 30, 2007)

mi querido y estimado amigo (es broma¡¡¡)

la verdad yo eso lo hice el semestre pasado con un microcontrolador de atmel
consistia en lo siguiente:

1: en realidad era una puerta codificada
2. por medio de la PC le enviaba los caracteres al micro y este me los visualizaba en un display LCD y  los procesaba para permitir el acceso

3. a comparacion de tu problema el mio era mas dificil, creo que tu problema es muy sencillo ya que el microcontrolador tiene un modulo de transmision y resepcion y no necesitas tener un chip especial (a menos que lo quieras subir a la velocidad de USB)


----------

